# 2 Year Supporting Membership???



## Danny T (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey Guys,
My 2 year Supporting Membership is expiring. Have gone to the Supporting membership  page to renew. Has a message  Membership Expires: Mar 17, 2019 at 1:37 PM however no button to 'Subscribe'
???


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 17, 2019)

Bouncing this to the bosses.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 18, 2019)

I  looked at it again yesterday afternoon (my membership day of expiration) and the Resubscribe button was available then. So I have been able to take care of that. I assume the option to resubscribe is only available once the subscription expires.
Thank you for the help.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks for the update.  I did pass the issue on to Forum Foundry, but have heard nothing back beyond "we will look into it. "

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Mar 18, 2019)

It worked out but would be nice to know for future reference and others may not return if it isn't known.
Maybe a bullet point explaining it on the Accounts Upgrade page.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 19, 2019)

Danny T said:


> It worked out but would be nice to know for future reference and others may not return if it isn't known.
> Maybe a bullet point explaining it on the Accounts Upgrade page.


Or allow it to be renewed starting at some point before the expiration date, like 30 days or the like.


----------

